

Fast Intersection of Sorted Lists Using SSE Instructions - pathdependent
http://highlyscalable.wordpress.com/2012/06/05/fast-intersection-sorted-lists-sse/

======
willvarfar
I'm wondering - is there a similar recipe for sorting arrays of uint32_ts ?

(Am experimenting with fast DNA matching;
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/24071805525/searc...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/24071805525/searching-
for-substrings-in-a-massive-string) \- thoughts and hints welcome!)

